# Gentoo on eeepc 1000he help!!

## soeca

Ragazzi finalmente, seguendo l'ottima guida online per l'installazione di gentoo, anche io sono riuscito ad installare questa distro gnu/linux ora però sto avendo un pò di problemi per quanto riguarda l'installazione di xorg sto seguendo QUESTA guida e nel file /etc/make.conf non so cosa mettere come variabile di VIDEO_CARDS=" " io ho messo "intel i810" però quando poi provo ad emergere xorg-server mi compaiono 97 file da scaricare ma esce subito in quanto compare questa scritta:

```
!!! Couldn't download 'eject-2.1.5.tar.gz'.Aborting.

  * Fetch failed for 'sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1', Log file:

  * '/var/tmp/portage/sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1/temp/build.log'

>>>  Fetch failed for 'sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1', Log file:

>>> '/var/tmp/portage/sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1/temp/build.log'

* Message for package sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1', Log file:

  * '/var/tmp/portage/sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1/temp/build.log'
```

Praticamente che dovrei fare??

Ho provato a installare il pacchetto "sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1" scrivendo:

```
sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1
```

e mi ritorna quanto segue:

```
!!! 'sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1' is not a valid package atom

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.
```

Come faccio a farlo installare?Oppure: se non è valido per il mio pc come faccio a non farlo installare ma poter procedere almeno con l'installazione di xorg-x11 con il comando:

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

??

Se può servire il mio /etc/make.conf per ora è il seguente(tralasciando tutte le spiegazioni commentate con il #):

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linuc/distributions/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="gtk gnome alsa acpi cdr dvd"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i810"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

```

Fatemi sapere grazie.Last edited by soeca on Mon Dec 21, 2009 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

ti si è inceppato il dito nella tastiera. togli qualche e dal titolo.

hai provato a installare gentoo direttamente su un eeepc?

questa e questa sono discussioni che ti possono interessare.

il tuo primo taglia incolla non riporta la causa dell'errore, ma probabilmente hai esaurito lo spazio a disposizione nell'hard disk per i sorgenti.

il secondo errore è un errore di sintassi.

usa una delle due:

```

emerge sys-app/eject

emerge =sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1

```

----------

## soeca

Ho provato a usare il comando che mi hai gentilmente dato ossia:

```

emerge =sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1

```

 ma ritorna nuovamente questo:

```

>>>Downloading 'http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/utils/disk-management/eject-2.1.5.tar.gz'

--2009-12-21 17:17:37--  http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/utils/disk-management/eject-2.1.5.tar.gz'

Resolving www.ibiblio.org |152.46.7.80

Connecting to www.ibiblio.org|152.46.7.80|:80...connected.

HTTP request sent, awating response... 404 Not Found

2009-12-21  17:17:38 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'eject-2.1.5.tar.gz'.Aborting.

  * Fetch failed for 'sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1', Log file:

  * '/var/tmp/portage/sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1/temp/build.log'

>>>  Fetch failed for 'sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1', Log file:

>>> '/var/tmp/portage/sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1/temp/build.log'

* Message for package sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1', Log file:

  * '/var/tmp/portage/sys-app/eject-2.1.5-r1/temp/build.log'

```

PS non posso aver esaurito lo spazio nell'HD....ho 160GB  partizionati in 2GB per la swap 32MB per la boot e il resto per la root!!

----------

## cloc3

in effetti, ho provato un wget con l'indirizzo che hai mostrato ed ho ottenuto un not found.

a me emerge esegue il download da http://gentoo.mneisen.org/distfiles/eject-2.1.5.tar.gz

taltvolta è utile lanciare emerge sovrascrivendo la variabile GENTOO_MIRRORS:

```

GENTTO_MIRRORS="" emerge eject

```

esistono tool come mirrorselect per selezionare il mirror più veloce.

----------

## soeca

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> in effetti, ho provato un wget con l'indirizzo che hai mostrato ed ho ottenuto un not found.
> 
> a me emerge esegue il download da http://gentoo.mneisen.org/distfiles/eject-2.1.5.tar.gz
> 
> taltvolta è utile lanciare emerge sovrascrivendo la variabile GENTOO_MIRRORS:
> ...

 

Quindi praticamente io dovrei inserire il comando:

```

gentoo_mirrors="http://gentoo.mneisen.org/distfiles/eject-2.1.5.tar.gz" emerge sys-apps/eject

```

????E così dovebbe poter scaricare il file e andare avanti con l'installazione??

----------

## soeca

Intanto grazie per l'aiuto che mi stai dando e comunque l'ultima frase che hai scritto è stata geniale!!!!ho installato mirrorselect dopodichè ho controllato la documentazione inerente facendo man mirrorselect ho visto che esiste un comando che cerca in automatico 5mirrors e li salva in /etc/make.conf ossia:

```
 mirrorselect -s5
```

 ho installato l'applicazione sys-apps/eject tramite un nuovo mirror, ho dato un bel 

```
 emerge xorg-server
```

 e ora sta installando senza alcun problema tutti gli altri 96 file!!Speriamo non ci siano altri problemi!!Vi tengo informati.Grazie mille ancora!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

[quote="soeca"]

```

gentoo_mirrors="http://gentoo.mneisen.org/distfiles/eject-2.1.5.tar.gz" emerge sys-apps/eject

```

no. GENTOO_MIRRORS è una delle variabili specificate dal comando man make.conf.

usandola nel modo che ti ho mostrato, viene sovrascritto il valore di default (definito appunto in /etc/make.conf).

il programma mirroselect imposta per te un valore (pseudo)ottimale della variabile contenuta in /etc/make.conf .

----------

## ago

se non erro si può avere più di un indirizzo in gentoo mirrors, potrebbe andare bene anche questa che è la principale  :Wink: 

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"
```

e cmq per le schede video intel:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
```

----------

## soeca

Ragazzi sono ancora qui a chiedere aiuto stavolta perche' xorg non ne vuole sapere di partire continuo a seguire  QUESTA  guida, ho installato xorg-x11 ma arrivato al momento di partire con startx niente!!!sempre errori!!Siccome vecchi ricordi di quando avevo archlinux mi avevano portato a non considerare molto xorg allora ho proseguito installando gnome però anche stavolta arrivato allo startx niente!!Allora ho creato un file Xorg.conf dove ho incollato uno xorg.conf che avevo trovato sul wiki di archlinux adatto per il mio eeepc1000he e cioè(riporto il mio xorg.conf.....vediamo dove sbaglio!):

```

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier     "X.org Configured"

  Screen         0  "Screen0"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option "DontZap"   "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load  "dri"

    Load  "glx"

    Load  "extmod"

    Load  "record"

    Load  "dbe"

    Load  "dri2"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Monitor0"

    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  Identifier  "IntelCard"

  Driver      "intel"

  VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

  BoardName   "Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

  BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier "Monitor0"

  VendorName "ASUS"

  ModelName  "eeePC 1000he"

  Modeline   "1024x600" 48.86 1024 1064 1168 1312 600 601 604 622 -Hsync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier "Screen0"

  Device     "IntelCard"

  Monitor    "Monitor0"

  SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     1

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     4

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     8

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     15

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     16

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     24

    Virtual 1280 1024 #Set to resolution of CRT/External

  EndSubSection

EndSection

```

ma ancora non parte niente....continua a dare errore e precisamente(riporto il file .log che si è creato al momento di startx!!):

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux soeca 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Thu Dec 17 18:53:18 CET 2009 i686

Build Date: 21 December 2009  07:28:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Dec 22 02:54:15 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "IntelCard"

(**) Option "DontZap" "false"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0x3aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:27ae:1043:8340 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xf7f00000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf7ec0000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/8

(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:27a6:1043:8340 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xf7f80000/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel

(II) UnloadModule: "intel"

(EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

la mia domanda è:dove sto sbagliando??premetto che non conoscendo la stragrande maggioranza dei comandi di linux ho seguito fedelmente le guide online non sono andato oltre!!Per questo motivo non capisco cosa sbaglio!!Aiutatemi perchè sarebbe bello avere gentoo pienamente funzionante però non posso perdere altri giorni per capire di cosa si tratta!!!Grazie a tutti.

----------

## ago

purtroppo la guida che hai seguito è old....infatti da xorg 1.6 il file di configurazione xorg.conf è deprecato, quindi ti consiglio di rimuovere quel file e lanciare 

```
startx
```

nel momento in cui non riesci ad avviare X, devi postare /var/log/Xorg.0.log cosi riusciamo a capire dove sta l'errore   :Smile: 

----------

## soeca

in un altro forum un ragazzo mi ha gentilmente postato la sua configurazione del kernel per eeepc 1000he così sono rientrato nel kernel( cd /usr/src/linux e poi make menuconfig!!) dopodichè ho caricato il suo file .config  e ora sono uscito e ho scritto make!!Credo che così stia compilando no??appena finisce elimino il file xorg.conf faccio uno startx e vi posto il file .log!!Ma fammi capire devo eliminare solo il file xorg.conf o qualche altro file???

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *soeca wrote:*   

> in un altro forum un ragazzo mi ha gentilmente postato la sua configurazione del kernel per eeepc 1000he così sono rientrato nel kernel( cd /usr/src/linux e poi make menuconfig!!) dopodichè ho caricato il suo file .config  e ora sono uscito e ho scritto make!!Credo che così stia compilando no??appena finisce elimino il file xorg.conf faccio uno startx e vi posto il file .log!!Ma fammi capire devo eliminare solo il file xorg.conf o qualche altro file???

 

In generale credo che sia da mettere una sola questione per thred (nel caso saranno gli admin ad occuparsene).

comunque sia....

se hai un problema con i driver di xorg, ti consiglio di fare cosi`.

1) controlla il tuo /etc/make.conf

come è impostato VIDEO_CARDS ?

2) nel caso, il pacchetto x11-base/xorg-drivers fornisce i driver per xorg.

controlla quali flag video_cards_* hai abilitato

(emerge -vp xorg-drivers)

3) nel caso inserisci la voce giusta in VIDEO_CARDS (vedi punto uno). come?

semplice. supponiamo tu abbia la intel i810, allora

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

io aggiungerei anche vesa perche`, si sa mai, almeno qualcosa di grafico ti parte sempre. quindi

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

e ricompila con 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

questo comando aggiorna i pacchetti ed, eventualmente, aggiunge alcuni supporti (=flag) abilitati

dato che non sembri essere molto pratico di gentoo, forse ti sei dimenticato quest'ultimo passaggio. (ora noto che i passaggi precedenti, in modo molto concisi, ti erano già stati consigliati. mea culpa per la ripetizione)

Se non vuoi usare lo xorg.conf, devi abilitare la flag "hal" ed eseguire, al termine

```
rc-update add hald default 
```

```
/etc/init.d/hald start
```

dopodiche` dovrebbe andarti startx

prova e fai sapere.

quando posti i log, fai cosi`

```
cat xorg.log | grep WW
```

e

```
cat xorg.log | grep EE
```

credo che non sia interessante il resto del log

----------

## soeca

Ho seguito tutti i consigli e startx ancora non funziona.....quello qui di seguito è il file Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux soeca 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Thu Dec 17 18:53:18 CET 2009 i686

Build Date: 22 December 2009  01:46:49PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Dec 22 20:24:10 2009

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x3aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:27ae:1043:8340 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xf7f00000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf7ec0000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/8

(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:27a6:1043:8340 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xf7f80000/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.9.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[drm] failed to load kernel module "i915"

(EE) intel(0): [drm] Failed to open DRM device for : No such file or directory

(EE) intel(0): Failed to become DRM master.

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GME

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GME"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xF7F00000 size 524288

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device is found in VBT

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HSD", prod id 1001

(II) intel(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1024x600 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HSD", prod id 1001

(II) intel(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1024x600 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1024x600

(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd000000a

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) intel(0): /dev/agpgart is either not available, or no memory is available

for allocation.  Please enable agpgart

.(WW) intel(0): VideoRam reduced to 7928 KB (page aligned - was 7931 KB)

(WW) intel(0): DRI2: failed to open drm device

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression enabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

(EE) intel(0): Failed to initialize kernel memory manager

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 7928 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used.

   Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has

   the agpgart module loaded.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation failed.

(WW) intel(0): Couldn't allocate tiled memory, fb compression disabled

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with untiled buffers.

(EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used.

   Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has

   the agpgart module loaded.

(II) intel(0): Untiled allocation failed.

(EE) intel(0): Couldn't allocate video memory

Fatal server error:

AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Dove sta l'errore???Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto

----------

## ago

all'inizio del log ti viene mostrata la legenda 

```
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational, (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown. 
```

da qui puoi notare anche tu che, a parte i diversi warning(emergi anche acpid e aggiungilo ai runlevel), l'errore sostanziale sta nella mancanza del supporto agp nel kernel! e direi che manca anche drm, quindi ti tocca ricompilare il kernel    :Wink: 

----------

## soeca

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> all'inizio del log ti viene mostrata la legenda 
> 
> ```
> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
> 
> ...

 

Vi prego di correggermi se sbaglio in qualcosa(d'altronde l'installazione di un S.O non è mai stata così traumatizzante!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   neanche Arch è così spaventosa come Gentoo!!  :Very Happy:  )!!!Allora comincio subito dicendo che non sapendo dove fosse il supporto agp nel kernel ho cercato su google il quale mi ha rimandato a   QUESTA  guida di gentoo(sperando che non sia anche questa old)!!Ho fatto tutto quello che c'è scritto e ora sto ricompilando..successivamente aggiornerò il grub(anche se non so come si fa....ma mamma google o mamma documentazione gentoo sono sicuro che sapranno darmi una mano!!)e farò tutto quello che sta scritto in quella guida...speriamo stavolta di non avere altri problemi!!Vi tengo aggiornati.

PS ho emerso acpid dando un 

```
 emerge acpid 
```

 poi ho dato 

```
 rc-update add acpid default 
```

 e 

```
 /etc/init.d/acpid start 
```

 in modo da aver abilitato acpid!!Giusto no??

----------

## Scen

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> purtroppo la guida che hai seguito è old....infatti da xorg 1.6 il file di configurazione xorg.conf è deprecato

 

Ehm....   :Rolling Eyes: 

QUESTA guida è "old"?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Rileggitela per bene  :Razz: 

----------

## soeca

Ragazzi...non ho risolto praticamente niente!!Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come si aggiorna il grub dopo aver ricompilato il kernel??perchè a sto punto mi sa che non ho aggiornato il grub....non è possibile che neanche con vesa parta niente!!!Inoltre qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da dirmi nel kernel dove si trovano le parti inerenti le schede agp e intel e drm??così sono sicuro di far tutto come si deve a diamo un taglio a questa odissea che dura da quasi 4giorni.Grazie. Purtroppo per ora non posso postare il nuovo file .log appena torno a casa ve lo posto così potrete dirmi dove ho sbagliato!!Se nel frattempo qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da aiutarmi nelle questiioni scritte sopra mi farebbe un favore enorme!!

----------

## ago

 *Scen wrote:*   

> QUESTA guida è "old"? 
> 
> Rileggitela per bene 

 

Perdonami..un errore di distrazione...

@soeca, hai ricompilato inserendo i supporti che ti mancavano?grub lo aggiorni da grub.conf, semplicemente se la nuova immagine che ha creato ha lo stesso nome della precedente non devi apportare alcuna modifica

----------

## soeca

Allora vi dico subito tutti i passaggi che ho fatto così vediamo se ho dimenticato qualcosa o se ho sbagliato qualcosa!Premetto che ho il kernel v2.6.31-gentoo-r6

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

 entrato nel kernel ho eseguito i seguenti passaggi

```

Device Drivers --->

  Graphics support --->

       <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) --->

             <M> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

       <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

            <M> Intel I810

            <M> Intel 830M,845G,852GM,855GM,865G

                <M> i915 driver

                    [*] Enable modesetting on intel by default

```

 Questo è quanto ho toccato nel kernel(il resto l'ha fatto genkernel quando ha compilato la prima volta!!)

Uscito dal kernel ho dato al solito

```

make && make modules_install

```

Non ho toccato niente quindi del grub

Ho creato uno xorg.conf con il comando

```

X -configure

cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf

nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

e ho aggiunto le seguenti righe 

```

Section "Module"

     Load "dri"

     Load "glx"

     ...(qui c'è il resto della sezione)

EndSection

```

Poi ho aggiunto il modulo intel-agp al file 

```

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

ho riavviato e ho emerso il pacchetto mesa-progs in modo da avere glxinfo e glxgears però quando scrivo 

```
 glxinfo | grep rendering 
```

 compare il messaggio  

```
 Error: unable to open display
```

 mentre quando scrivo 

```

glxgears 

compare 

Error:couldn't open display (null)

```

 Ovviamento dopo questi errori è abbastanza inutile dire che il comando startx non funzioni!!In cosa ho sbagliato??Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto che mi state dando.

----------

## ago

allora..forse hai fatto un po di confusione per come funzionano le cose:

1) Dopo aver dato make ecc. hai copiato l'immagine che hai appena creato in /boot? (cp /usr/src/linux/arch/$architettura/boot/bzimage /boot/$nomekernel)1

2) Non devi creare xorg.conf tranne in particolari esigenze; (quindi eliminalo) rm -fr /etc/X11/xorg.conf

3) Hai dato startx?se non è partito riposta Xorg.0.log

4) Per mesa-progs ti riferisci a media-libs/mesa   ?basta emergerlo e il resto viene da se, lascia stare cose difficili se ti riescono difficili le facili   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: Last edited by ago on Thu Dec 24, 2009 12:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> allora..forse hai fatto un po di confusione per come funzionano le cose:
> 
> 3) Non devi creare xorg.conf tranne in particolari esigenze; (quindi eliminalo) rm -fr /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> 

 

ricordati di HAL!

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

meglio ricordare queste cose a chi non è pratico (e talvolta anche chi è pratico se ne dimentica)

 *Quote:*   

>  Error: unable to open display

 

si, beh, se non carici X, ovviamente non trova un display (xorg ti carica il video. glx<quelcheè> si connette a xorg)

fai inoltre (è una semplificazione per dopo, te lo assicuro)

```

cd /boot

ln -s  <metti qui il nome del file di un kernel che hai dentro /boot/> vmlinuz

```

 *Quote:*   

> make && make modules_install 

 

fai anche make install

questo ti copierà il file in /boot/ e aggiornerà il puntatore vmlinuz appena creato e lo farà puntare al kernel appena creato.

dopodichè sulla voce di grub, invece di richiamare il kernel con nome_file, fai così (questo è la mia voce di grub)

```

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 quiet video=radeonfb:1024x768

```

-------------------------------

edit: dato che sei nuovo, magari non conosci questa utilissima pagina web

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

in poche parole tu inserisci dentro il risultato di lspci -n e lui ti dice quali moduli inserire nel kernel

controlla, innanzitutto che ci sia tutta 'sta roba dentro il tuo kernel. come?

semplice.

supponi che ti dica i2c-piix4

allora tu fai:

```
cd /usr/src/<kernel che stai usando>

cat .config | grep -i piix4

```

se c'è, bene; altrimenti aggiungilo (per quello devi cercare un po'. Potrebbe esserti utile un comando del tipo cat .config | grep -A10 -B10 -i piix4 per localizare al meglio dove si trova la voce)

----------

## Kernel78

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> 1) Innanzitutto è ******* compilare un kernel mettendo dei driver M e poi aggiungerli nell'autoload(tranne in casi eccezionali), tanto vale metterli built-in (*)

 

potrei farlo anche nel tuo post ma è meglio se ci arrivi da solo a capire che hai fatto un passo oltre, torni indietro e chiedi scusa.

se vuoi puoi ritenerlo inutile, controproducente o usare altri aggettivi (senza denigrare) ma sarebbe carino che prima di dare un giudizio ti informassi sulle ragioni che l'hanno spinto e poi che tu ti motivassi 

ovviamente sempre mantenendo il massimo rispetto.

----------

## soeca

Scusatemi...xorg serve o no??meglio hal o xorg?Non ci sto capendo più niente!!   :Confused: 

Inizio OT per chiarimento con ago88:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Innanzitutto è ******* compilare un kernel mettendo dei driver M e poi aggiungerli nell'autoload(tranne in casi eccezionali), tanto vale metterli built-in (*)
> 
> 

 

Sinceramente qualche post prima avevo detto che stavo seguendo  QUESTA GUIDA  e li dice(alla fine del punto 2.1 testuali parole: 

```
 La maggior parte dei kernel, se non tutti, dovrebbero avere queste opzioni........
```

 andando a scendere le impostazioni delle "M" sono esattamente così come le ho scritte nel mio post......andando a scendere nella guida fa esattamente gli stessi passaggi che sono elencati nel post...quindi se nella guida secondo te c'è qualche errore, io che non ne so molto di comandi di gnu/linux e mi sto cimentando da 4giorni con gentoo, posso mai sapere che sto sbagliando???Ecco il perchè delle M...chiuso l'OT

Tornando al discorso gentoo....ragazzi sto compilando per l'ennesima volta(speriamo sia la definitiva!!)il kernel dopo aver seguito gli ultimi consigli!!Speriamo bene altrimenti mi sa che dovrò pensare seriamente di fare un passo indietro e tornare ad Arch o a Ubuntu perchè a breve ho 2materie di programmazione(java e mic) e ovviamente mi serve il pc. 

Ragazzi un'ulima opportunità sarebbe quella di caricare un kernel già pronto per il mio eeepc e a   QUESTO INDIRIZZO  trovo un file .config che va bene per il mio 1000he. Come dovrei caricarlo?Mi è stato detto di caricarlo tramite un kernel vanilla...... :?cioè?C'è una qualche guida che mi spiega come installare un kernel vanilla e caricargli tutto quello che trovo in quel link??Ovviamente...come sempre Grazie per l'aiuto che mi state dando!!

----------

## Kernel78

 *soeca wrote:*   

> Ragazzi un'ulima opportunità sarebbe quella di caricare un kernel già pronto per il mio eeepc e a   QUESTO INDIRIZZO  trovo un file .config che va bene per il mio 1000he. Come dovrei caricarlo?Mi è stato detto di caricarlo tramite un kernel vanilla...... :?cioè?C'è una qualche guida che mi spiega come installare un kernel vanilla e caricargli tutto quello che trovo in quel link??Ovviamente...come sempre Grazie per l'aiuto che mi state dando!!

 

il kernel vanilla lo puoi installare tramite il pacchetto sys-kernel/vanilla-sources

dopo averlo installato copi quel file .config nella cartella con i sorgenti del kernel e compili senza passare dal make menuconfig

al massimo, se quel .config è per una versione meno recente del kernel, lancia anche un make oldconfig prima della compilazione vera e propria

----------

## ago

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *ago88 wrote:*   1) Innanzitutto è ******* compilare un kernel mettendo dei driver M e poi aggiungerli nell'autoload(tranne in casi eccezionali), tanto vale metterli built-in (*) 
> 
> potrei farlo anche nel tuo post ma è meglio se ci arrivi da solo a capire che hai fatto un passo oltre, torni indietro e chiedi scusa.
> 
> se vuoi puoi ritenerlo inutile, controproducente o usare altri aggettivi (senza denigrare) ma sarebbe carino che prima di dare un giudizio ti informassi sulle ragioni che l'hanno spinto e poi che tu ti motivassi 
> ...

 

non voglio degenerare in discussioni...ma talvolta un utente sbaglia perchè segue ad occhi chiusi la guida senza chiedersi che sta facendo...ecco un classico esempio:

 *soeca wrote:*   

> Sinceramente qualche post prima avevo detto che stavo seguendo  QUESTA GUIDA  e li dice(alla fine del punto 2.1 testuali parole:
> 
> Codice:
> 
>  La maggior parte dei kernel, se non tutti, dovrebbero avere queste opzioni........

 ritornando al discorso, se tu hai già un kernel compilato allora potrebbe valere il discorso di mettere in autoload il modulo, ma se stai ricompilando un kernel ora, è un nosense metterlo M e poi aggiungerlo all'autoload, tanto vale metterlo built-in (tranne in situazioni particolari, come ho scritto prima, magari quando c'e un bug nella compilazione statica di un modulo)

P.S. talvolta nn si sa neanche quale sia la differenza tra M e *

----------

## Kernel78

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *ago88 wrote:*   1) Innanzitutto è ******* compilare un kernel mettendo dei driver M e poi aggiungerli nell'autoload(tranne in casi eccezionali), tanto vale metterli built-in (*) 
> 
> potrei farlo anche nel tuo post ma è meglio se ci arrivi da solo a capire che hai fatto un passo oltre, torni indietro e chiedi scusa.
> 
> se vuoi puoi ritenerlo inutile, controproducente o usare altri aggettivi (senza denigrare) ma sarebbe carino che prima di dare un giudizio ti informassi sulle ragioni che l'hanno spinto e poi che tu ti motivassi 
> ...

 

vorrei anche ben vedere che non vuoi degenerare in discussioni, hai torto e adesso invece di inviarmi un mp continui ancora qui.

Forse non ti sono chiari alcuni punti:

1) Le linee guida del forum PRETENDONO il rispetto

2) tu non hai rispettato un altro utente

3) non hai modificato il tuo post come richiesto

4) non hai chiesto scusa come richiesto

Non mi interessa neppure conoscere le ragioni tecniche che potresti addurre, qui si tratta di regole di convivenza civile e del loro rispetto.

Per favore, fatemi vivere un po' di spirito natalizio, non voglio richiedere ban (temporanei) sotto natale e per motivi del genere.

Per favore, chiedi scusa e modifica il tuo post.

Lo dico come moderatore e non lo ripeterò più.

/EDIT:ok, il messaggio è stato modificato e le scuse fatte. Manteniamo uno spirito natalizio o mi toccherà portare carbone ai bambini cattivi  :Laughing: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *soeca wrote:*   

> Scusatemi...xorg serve o no??meglio hal o xorg?Non ci sto capendo più niente!!  
> 
> 

 

Ciao, perdonami se ti ho fatto casino. non era mia intenzione. Ti spiego brevemente. 

Xorg è il server grafico di linux. Server grafico vuol dire che è quello che ti va vedere qualsiasi tipo di grafica. su questo server si appoggiano le varie librerie grafiche per linux (dalle opengl alle QT, alle GTK, e che so... insomma.. quel che ti viene in mente)

HAL (Hardware abstraction Layer) entra in gioco in quanto, dalla versione di XORG 1.5 in poi è possibile fregarsene del file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Cosa succede?

semplice, se XORG è stato compilato con la flag "hal" ed hai hal caricato all'avvio (rc-update add hald default), XORG riesce a "generarsi" un suon xorg.conf in automatico. Da parte tua non hai più necessità di definire lo xorg.conf a manina: xorg capirà da solo quali driver caricare e abilitare. 

Nella maggiorparte dei casi questa "autoconfigurazione" funziona meglio della conf manuale, ma ci sono alcuni casi in cui non va. Per questo motivo, puoi impostare il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Xorg andrà ad usare le specifiche che hai messo tu.

 *Quote:*   

> Tornando al discorso gentoo....ragazzi sto compilando per l'ennesima volta(speriamo sia la definitiva!!)il kernel dopo aver seguito gli ultimi consigli!!Speriamo bene altrimenti mi sa che dovrò pensare seriamente di fare un passo indietro e tornare ad Arch o a Ubuntu perchè a breve ho 2materie di programmazione(java e mic) e ovviamente mi serve il pc. 

 

Gentoo non è impossibile, te lo dico io che all'inizio ho fatto un sacco di casini sul mio pc......

E' sempre un problema iniziare ad usare gentoo. Soprattutto all'inizio non devi dare nulla per scontato e leggere il più pedissequamente possibile le guide ufficiali.

Mi spiace che tu abbia tutti questi problemi, ma vedrai che ne uscirai e avrai imparato molto . Segui i consigli di Kernel78 e vedrai che riuscirai a compilare il kernel come lo vuoi tu.

domanda personale: ma nemmeno con VESA ti carica il video? 

cioè, mio consiglio. fai una cosa per gradi, del tipo: prima vedi se si carica con VESA. poi prova con il driver INTEL. poi, infine, concentrati sul DRI. 

Se vuoi il mio consiglio, mettere tutto build-in (come dice ago88) è una buona idea. Io seguirei il suo consiglio, ti togli un sacco di problemi.

Poi fai tu   :Wink:   (sinceramente non ho capito 'na mazza della diatriba in corso)

----------

## soeca

Ragazzi tantissimi auguri di un Buon e Sereno Natale a tutti quanti!!!

Tornando al discorso gentoo...ho compilato un altro kernel e ora arrivo fino alla schermata di avvio di gnome(la schermata in cui chiede Nome utente e password) io inserisco tutti i dati ed esce il seguente errore:

```

Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean may be out of diskspace. Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem.
```

 se clicco su 

```

View details( /.xsessions-error file)

```

compaiono questi messaggi:

```

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession:Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession:Cannot find Xclients

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession:line 203:exec:xterm:not found

```

che vuol dire???o meglio cosa dovrei controllare???Grazie e ancora auguriiii...Forza ragazzi siamo ad un passo dal finire...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> arrivo fino alla schermata di avvio di gnome(la schermata in cui chiede Nome utente e password)

 

Si chiama GDM (giusto per capirsi   :Wink:  quando farò riferimento a lui)

 *soeca wrote:*   

> Ragazzi tantissimi auguri di un Buon e Sereno Natale a tutti quanti!!!
> 
> compaiono questi messaggi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Buon Natale anche a te

La parte che segue, saltala se vuoi   :Rolling Eyes:  , ma te la consiglio giusto per verificare che le librerie siano tutte ok  :Wink: 

--------------------------------

allora... Onde pensare ad altri problemi io consiglio di fare le seguenti operazioni in successione.

```
revdep-rebuild
```

questo comando scansiona le librerie in cerca di eventuali problemi (segnatelo, è molto utile!)

dopodichè ti farà, nel caso trovi problemi, automaticamente ri-emerge alcuni pacchetti.

Infine, controlla con

```
emerge -uDN world
```

di avere soddisfatto tutte le dipendenze.

(è solo per esser sicuro che sia tutto ok)

--------------------------------

domanda: ti stai loggando come root con GDM?

altra cosa, nel caso, prova così.

```
cd /home/<utente>

echo "gnome" > .Xclients

chmod +x .Xclients

```

riprova, va?

prova un

```
emerge xterm
```

 sembra che stia cercando xterm...

boh, è una idea

----------

## soeca

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...la parte che segue,saltala se vuoi,ma te la consiglio giusto per verificare che le librerie siano tutte ok...

 

E perchè la dovrei saltare?!

1)Mi stai aiutando anche a Natale e di questo posso solo dirti grazie

2)questo è un preziosissimo consiglio che mi permette di conoscere un nuovo ed utilissimo comando inerente gentoo

3)ho speso 4giorni assieme a voi a capire come installare e configurare gentoo sul mio pc e risolvere i casini che credo di aver combinato....non vedo perchè giusto ora(che stiamo quasi per finire) dovrei cominciare ad avere fretta di concludere !!  :Very Happy: 

Per ora sta finendo di riemergere gdm però stavolta ho usato il comando 

```
 emerge gnome 
```

 e non 

```
 emerge gnome-light 
```

 appena finisce riprovo a rientrare se mi da problemi attuo subito i tuoi consigli!!PS i problemi me li dava sia entrando come root che entrando con il mio utente!!PPS ancora non capisco come mai con il vecchio kernel continuo a non poter entrare......boooo!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## soeca

Niente da fare......ho eseguito tutti i comandi.....ora non ho nessun errore all'avvio di gdm ma il pc si blocca su una schermata verde, il pc non si pianta infatti il mouse continua a funzionare(tranne i tasti sx e dx) , dopo aver inserito nome utente e password(sia che entro come root sia che entro con il mio utente!!)...non capisco!!ho provato a installare lxde ma...peggio che andar di notte quindi direi che è meglio concentrarsi solo su gdm che su lxde!!altri consigli o comandi da applicare???

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> 1)Mi stai aiutando anche a Natale e di questo posso solo dirti grazie 

 

Beh, ho fatto solo un salto sul forum. A rispondere non ci vuol molto   :Wink: 

cmq, prego.

 *soeca wrote:*   

> Niente da fare......ho eseguito tutti i comandi.....ora non ho nessun errore all'avvio di gdm ma il pc si blocca su una schermata verde, il pc non si pianta infatti il mouse continua a funzionare(tranne i tasti sx e dx) , dopo aver inserito nome utente e password(sia che entro come root sia che entro con il mio utente!!)...non capisco!!ho provato a installare lxde ma...

 

Qualcosa del genere?

http://www.farstar.it/linux/ambienti_grafici/twm.php

Cerca di essere più "preciso" nella descrizione

Allora, correggimi se sbaglio.

Tu avvii il computer. 

Si carica Xorg, il quale, a sua volta, carica GDM (quello che ti serve per loggarti).

Su GMD inserisci nome_utente e password e selezioni come sezione "gnome".

corretto?

 *Quote:*   

> peggio che andar di notte quindi direi che è meglio concentrarsi solo su gdm che su lxde!!altri consigli o comandi da applicare???

 

Aspè, non facciamo casino. Un conto sono i login manager grafici come gdm e kdm e un conto sono i Window Manager come gnome, kde, xfce, lxde, elinghtment, blackbox, etc etc..

Non facciamo confusione, sennò non ci si capisce più.

Dopo aver controllato se hai selezionato con window manager (da GDM, prima di loggarti) la voce "gnome", posta le ultime righe di /var/log/gdm.log (o il relativo file di log che non so com'altro potrebbe chiamarsi). Ora mi pare che il problema si sia spostato non più tanto su Xorg (la grafica ora ti funziona) ma sul window manager che non si carica.

corretto?

Dato che mi sta sorgendo un dubbio, fai questo controllo.

```
nano /etc/conf.d/xdm 
```

controlla che la voce sia impostata così (mi è sorto il dubbio se veramente stai usando GDM o un'altra roba...)

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

non prenderla come un affronto, ma dato che sei nuovo di gentoo potresti esserti dimenticato qualcosa di basilare.

nel caso la voce fosse impostata diversamente, dopo averla impostata a "gdm", riavvia il login manager così:

```
/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

fai sapere se va.

ciao

----------

## soeca

Allora ho fatto un video con il cellulare e lo caricato su youtube.......il video lo trovi  QUI  ecco cosa succede!!Ora cerco il relativo .log e lo posto!!Per il resto tranquillo tutto impostato subito dopo aver emerso gnome!!PS mi scuso per la qualità del video ma ho un ottimo smartphone con android ma con una fotocamera un pò scarsetta.....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

io non ho la più pallida idea di come aiutarti ma è decisamente carina l'idea del video  :Laughing: 

----------

## soeca

Ho provato ad installare LXDE proprio perchè GDM mi dava sti problemi!!a nessuno viene niente in mente??comunque non c'è un file log!!

EDIT1: Ragazzi vi ringrazio tantissimo per l'aiuto che mi avete dato in questi giorni ma anche ieri ho fatto un'altra notte brava dietro a gentoo per tentare di risolvere qualche problema spulciandomi le varie guide su Xorg,GDM aggiornamenti e problemi vari!!Non posso però continuare così anche perchè ribadisco tra pochi giorni ho 2esami da domani mi devo rimettere a programmare ho bisogno di un S.O direi quindi che il progetto Gentoo on EEEPC1000HE si può considerare PER ORA concluso....finito questo periodo di esami ci ritornerò.....ormai è una questione di principio...ci devo riuscire!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Ringrazio ancora tutti per la gentilezza e la disponibilità.Divertitevi in quest giorni di festa!!Per me questo topic si può chiudere.....Ne riparliamo a Febbraio/Marzo!!Ciaoooooooooo

----------

## darkmanPPT

Ciao.

mi spiace che tu abbia abbandonato tale progetto, spero tu lo riprenda in mano in futuro.

comunque sia, gli errori di sessione li trovi nel seguente file:

```
~/.xsession-errors
```

potresti dare una occhiata là dentro per capire la natura del problema.

in bocca al lupo per i 2 esami.

----------

